
Canoo wants to sell the world's first subscription-only EV - cardimart
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/24/canoo-electric-vehicle-revealed/
======
notmyfuture
I can't see anything about this particular vehicle that would make it any more
suitable to sell via subscription than any other EV (or indeed ICE). Wouldn't
there be a greater chance of success if they focussed on one or the other:
being a subscription car service OR an (electric) car maker?

